# Barehand Basics & More MK Cebu!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2008)

[yt]pW9nJK5wwMM[/yt]

[yt]mqzuA__b9FY[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2008)

Fast hands, aggressive footwork! That's a tough combination to beat.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 15, 2008)

Cooll! good stuff! Thanks for posting it.


----------

